# Went shooting



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Have a little pistol range in my backyard.
Usually only shoot 10-15 yds.
I'm very impressed with my Ruger ec9s (9mm) and S&W mp2.0.(.45).
At those ranges they are very accurate.
The 9mm is still about all can expect at that range.
However it's I'd like to get good with the .45 at 25yds. or better.
Hopefully put everything into a 6" target at that range.
Sound possible?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Have a little pistol range in my backyard.
> Usually only shoot 10-15 yds.
> I'm very impressed with my Ruger ec9s (9mm) and S&W mp2.0.(.45).
> At those ranges they are very accurate.
> ...


6 inch target? That is easy with a good .45 at 25 yards. Last shoot I went to-quite a while back- I hit 8 out of 10 head shots at 25 yards-3 inch target. That is 10 shots in 10 seconds. Lots of practice. now with a 9mm I'd be lucky to hit this ceiling. Don't know why the difference.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it depends on the sights , trigger , your ability 

my 9mm LC9 short sight radius , ok trigger a 10 inch plate at 25 yards is bout all I am good for , but the G17 same plate at 100 yards most of the time

my Ruger Wrangler most every round at 50 yards is on steel , but have a hard time hitting with those sights at 100 yards 

Ruger MKIII with red dot , hit every time at 100 unless I mess up.

steel with some gravel behind it to see where the miss was


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> Have a little pistol range in my backyard.
> Usually only shoot 10-15 yds.
> I'm very impressed with my Ruger ec9s (9mm) and S&W mp2.0.(.45).
> At those ranges they are very accurate.
> ...


Don't try to do it all at once. Do five shots per day for thirty days, slow half speed deliberate shots. Muscle memory is what you are going for. At that distance if you have good vision, 2" or 3" groups, will soon be your normal.

Sight radius has less to do with it than consistency, and barrel length almost nothing at all.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I could shoot in 3” bull at 25 yards with even my 3” 1911s 
4 “ is a little easer , I have a few 5” but don’t shoot them much , I carry the 4” most of the time so that is what a practice with . 
Full house round out of my 45 colt 44 mag Ruger single actions end up with one hole in the center 11/2 “ now I’m 60 and my groups are opening up at the indoor range , it’s to dark . 
But I’m still in the bullseye but seam to drift a little high .


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I will try the 5 shots per day routine.
I know the more I practice the better I get but coming up with a schedule can be tough. I usually try for a short session once a week. That at least is my goal. But than life happens.
Trigger control was my biggest problem along with maintaining a steady grip. Once I got those under control things got better.
If I could shoot my .45 like I shoot my Ruger mark 1 I would be one happy camper.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you can do a lot with trigger control , at home with no ammo.

small target in a safe direction like basement wall and spend 10 minutes dry firing , verify clear and make sure no ammo or mags are around you from a holster , getting your grip correct before pulling from the holster, verify grip ,. rack slide with no magazine take aim , deliberate trigger squeeeeeeeeze holding your sight on target through the hammer fall. call you shot and don't cheat yourself. when the gun recoils often you are distracted by the recoil in remembering exactly where the sights were when the trigger broke , this also helps train follow through.

and it only costs the time


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> I will try the 5 shots per day routine.
> I know the more I practice the better I get but coming up with a schedule can be tough. I usually try for a short session once a week. That at least is my goal. But than life happens.
> Trigger control was my biggest problem along with maintaining a steady grip. Once I got those under control things got better.
> If I could shoot my .45 like I shoot my Ruger mark 1 I would be one happy camper.


That trigger control and your grip, is where you are looking for that consistency. When you practice dry fire, have someone watch from the side. When the hammer or striker falls, the barrel of the pistol should not move. If it moves even by the smallest amount, you are flinching. It takes something like 10,000 times to develop muscle memory, don't try to rush it.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Its been awhile.
Since the Ruger is my carry gun I shoot it more.
Can hit a 4" target at 20yds.
Practice, practice, practice.
The price of .45's are coming down.
Looking forward to using it more.
At my gun club I pulled my pickup near the back stop
Put my Allen rest on the hood and laid the .45on top of it. On a very steady rest that thing is badass accurate.
Now its all up to me.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I get to where I can shoot pretty good, then get busy or the weather goes bad and I get a little rusty.
Dry fire does help, and when I get back out, I take a .22 with me to warm up and work on grip and trigger pull.
I'm one of those people who can shoot dead on the first mag or 2 then get worse as the day goes on


----------

